# AZ wildlife assets auction



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

For the first time, the Arizona Game and Fish Department will auction off its annual collection of wildlife assets April 2-3 during the 2016 Outdoor Expo at the Ben Avery Shooting Facility, just west of Interstate 17 on Carefree Highway. More than 100 sets of antlers, hides, skulls and head mounts, as well as wildlife artwork and taxidermy - all seized during law enforcement investigations, obtained from animals killed in vehicle collisions, or acquired through donations - will be put on the auction block. There also will be smaller loose antlers that will be sold by the pound, as well as some that will be turned into chew treats for pets.

More info at my blog, Thinking Afield. Sorry I've lost the ability to post links. No clues what has gone wrong but you can click on the thinkingafield link below.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

https://www.azgfd.com/expo/


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Eric, for posting the link.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool. A little boost in funds for the department.

There is something unsettling about a highway named "Carefree".


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Rick, there's a road in Tucson that's called "freeman road" , it head's south and use to go straight in to Mexico. There was a prison on mount Lemon where you could see freeman road... I am not sure if anyone ever made it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

"Cool. A little boost in funds for the department."

That is all they need more money !!!! They charge us $13 just to apply for a permit, times that by the number of people that put in and it is in the millions !!!! Of course they just built a multi million dollar new office and new trucks. lets just say AZGFD is on my sh!t list !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ouch! I, for one, appreciate what our DNR does with our money and its transparency.
http://www.ammoland.com/2016/03/hunters-backbone-american-wildlife-management/#axzz43kzTOKnY


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I hear ya there PW.

Our CDOW is a money hungry beast. I could write a few paragraphs on how they force feed regs to the folks hunt'in in this state as they capture their almighty dollar.

Hummm--- lets just say CDOW has been on my sh!t list for quite a time.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

they're like any government agency, totally inept. give IDAHO F&G a beach ,to manage and in five years you would be unable to find a grain of sand. and I am being kind.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Rick, there's a road in Tucson that's called "freeman road" , it head's south and use to go straight in to Mexico. There was a prison on mount Lemon where you could see freeman road... I am not sure if anyone ever made it.


I'm thinking a lot of people have made it, heading north......

Freeman road is still in Tucson, but I believe you may find "old Spanish Trail" is roughly over top of the route to Mexico. Freeman road according to Mark Freeman was named after his father who was instrumental in building the canal system that paralleled I-10(before it was I-10, it was a road to Picacho/Picacho Peak, site of the only AZ civil war battle, for those of you who are into that sort of thing). But That's just Mark saying it, and although he is a reputable guy (Fire Captain, Mesa AZ) you never know.....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Mt. Lemon. Bad memories of a flat tire on a bicycle screaming downhill to the Bug Springs (pretty sure that was the name) trailhead. Went on a hike and followed a trail to nowhere. Dang. Up and down, lost a camera but got a ride hitchhiking after a long, arduous trek. Sorry, no video.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Our fish and game people are pretty good and seem to do a good job of portection and enfrocement. They get money from the hides and racks that are seized or shot by their personal. They do not work out of big fancy buildings.


----------

